
Google Fiber’s latest innovation is a landline - altstar
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/29/google-fibers-latest-innovation-is-a-landline/
======
greenyoda
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11383806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11383806)

